# Six male rats



## pb4 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi,

I am looking after 6 bucks from a rescue who need to find forever homes. Details below:

Location:Stoke on Trent
Number of groups:1

Group:1
Number of rats:6
Sex:Bucks
Age(s):9 - 18 months (estimate)
Name(s): -
Colours: 3 agoutis, 1 agouti hooded, 1 cinnamon hooded, 1 lighter agouti hooded.
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: They were rescued from a man who had a lot of rats in a small hamster cage. No space, poor food and not cleaned out etc.
Temperament: The 3 younger hooded boys are shy but friendly and are happy to walk on hands and onto my lap. The 3 agouties are more nervous and older. One of them does bite and the other two are also not keen on being handled at the moment. They all would need someone who can give them plenty of time and patience to help them grow in confidence. As a group they get on brillliantly and enjoy piling on top of each other!
Medical problems: They have been treated for mites. Most of them are quite snuffly at the moment but this may be down to the stress of the move. If this continues they will be going on Baytril.
Will the group be split: yes but not as individual rats.
Transport available: Yes - Stoke is only an hour away from Liverpool/Manchester/Birmingham/Nottingham etc I may also be able to transport up to Scotland - please ask
Other: These boys have come on since I collected them a few days ago. They have had a poor start in life and deserve a forever home to settle down in. If you have any questions, please get in touch.

They can all fit into a sputnik!!! (Cinnamon hooded and agoutis in view)









Cinnamon hooded (right)









Agouti hooded









Lighter agouti hooded









Two agoutis (the eldest at the back - sat on!)









The third Agouti









Please pm me with your email so I can contact you 

Thank you!

Pauline


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

Awww they are adorable!!
Good luck on finding homes for these guys, hopefully they can all be homed together.
We don't have the room at the moment to give them a forever home.
Hope all goes well for them!!


----------



## pb4 (Mar 10, 2010)

HNPAWS said:


> Awww they are adorable!!
> Good luck on finding homes for these guys, hopefully they can all be homed together.
> We don't have the room at the moment to give them a forever home.
> Hope all goes well for them!!


Thank you!

Two of these lovelys have now been homed


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

Aww that is great news!! Glad 2 have got new forever homes.
Hope the rest of these guys get loving homes soon too!!:thumbup:


----------



## pb4 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sadly one of the older agoutis has died 

The remaining three are still looking for a loving home and will need to be homed together.


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

Aww so sorry to hear that 

Have the rest of them found homes now?


----------



## pb4 (Mar 10, 2010)

The group of three are still looking...They've settled back down now after loosing three of the group (two homed and one died).

Special boys in need of an experienced owner


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

Aww bless them.
Wish we lived nearer!
Hope the perfect home comes along for them really soon, they deserve the best!
Fingers crossed for these guys


----------



## pb4 (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like these three boys have found a lovely forever home :thumbup:

Should be off there tomorrow.


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

Yay!!!!!!
That's fantastic news:thumbup:


----------



## pb4 (Mar 10, 2010)

HNPAWS said:


> Yay!!!!!!
> That's fantastic news:thumbup:


Thanks for your comments and wishes..they've now gone to a lovely new home to enjoy their old age and be spoilt


----------

